# Here's a tricky one...?



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Ok a couple of weeks ago my daughter was driving her Peugeot 307 she was on a roundabout and a car entered the roundabout (not seeing her on it) yet this is a slightly raised mini round about you find in town centres etc, she had to swerve onto the roundabout which had a high kerb and being raised in the middle it's caused damage to exhaust, catalytic converter, o2sensor, it's caused all kinds of warning lights to appear on the dash and generally made the car run so rough it's practically un driveable.

She phoned her insurance and told them, they said because of its age and worth then expect it to be a right off. So they sent out an inspector who agreed and said he recommended it a simple a write off, a collection was made and the car was taken away. She phones a the garage who took it away and they said as far as they were concerned it's definitely beyond economic repair as they could fix it but there's no telling what further components could been damaged so costs could sky rocket. So a phone call to the insurance company and they said they agreed and said the same. Nothing was heard for a few days but think this was because of the weekend. She then phones on a Monday to be told they are having another independent examine the car but they still fear it's going to be scrapped.

Now it's been over a week so my daughters had to borrow so money to purchase another car as she needs one to take children to and from schools. So borrows the money on the understanding it will be paid back when she gets paid out on hers. 

Two more days past she's phoned them today as they heard nothing and they have said, it's mechanical fault, not structural so therefore they aren't going to write the car off, in fact they are returning it to her and she will be liable for fees incurred in storage and transport and this will affect her NBC!!

I really don't know what to say apart from take it to the financial ombudsman. Anyone else had anything similar?


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

To be honest, I'm supprise anyone wanted or expected insurance to get involved?!? 

Why didn't she just get the car plugged into Peugeot planet and get the exhaust repaired??


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Sicskate said:


> To be honest, I'm supprise anyone wanted or expected insurance to get involved?!?
> 
> Why didn't she just get the car plugged into Peugeot planet and get the exhaust repaired??


The car cut out and threw up a load of warning lights on the dash, she phoned her insurance as she has breakdown it was then when she was told the damage could be un economical to repair.
It's only a 51 plate 307 with a resell value of about £700 if she was lucky, they were the ones that said by the time diagnosis was made, the exhaust, cat, sensors were replaced plus anything else they may uncover it could far exceed the value.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Ah I see, I assumed she'd called insurance for a claim. 

Surly if recovery is part of her cover, it shouldn't be an extra now?


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Sicskate said:


> Ah I see, I assumed she'd called insurance for a claim.
> 
> Surly if recovery is part of her cover, it shouldn't be an extra now?


That's what I said but it was recovered to hers. Then (im assuming) taking it to be assessed and then on to somewhere else and returning it to her is not covered by basic breakdown cover.


----------

